# P99c Magazine Sleeve?



## James NM

Does anyone have/use the mag sleeve for using a full size mag with the c?

Is it necessary? Where can you find them? Saw them on the P99 faq page.


----------



## Shipwreck

They are not in America yet - Hopefully they will get here later this year.

I have used the fullsize mags on occassion in my P99c - someone once told me not to slap them in hard unto the compact P99, however. Supposedly, since they are longer, they don't get stopped in time by the floorplate, and that with repeated hard entries, it can break the ejector.

Only knowledge I have of that is what I was told. The sleeve would solve that issue and also make the fullsize mag more comfortable. I hope they are released here one day


----------



## James NM

*Shipwreck:*

Can you get a magazine bottom with a pinky rest to add to the flat bottom factory mag?


----------



## uncut

yes you can.....
apparently S&W sells them for $2 a extension........ however some say they are having issues ordering them since the reps tell them it's the hardest part to get for the mags...... some say no problem.... so you just need to get in contact with S&W/Waltheramerica.....
if that doesn't work out... you can get them for $10 a pop from Earl's repair service.


----------



## Shipwreck

uncut said:


> yes you can.....
> apparently S&W sells them for $2 a extension........ however some say they are having issues ordering them since the reps tell them it's the hardest part to get for the mags...... some say no problem.... so you just need to get in contact with S&W/Waltheramerica.....
> if that doesn't work out... you can get them for $10 a pop from Earl's repair service.


See, I was one of the few who tried to get them, and then was told by the rep that they don't sell the floorplates seperately. I insisted that they did - guy claimed to check with a supervisor, and still came back and told me they don't...

Good luck w/ that.

Someone on AR15 took pity on me a while back and sent me a floor plate for free  :smt023


----------



## James NM

I've already looked on Earl's and S&W's websites. I couldn't find them on either. Went back and looked again. Finally found them at Earl's - that's a hard website to find stuff. Does anyone have a source cheaper than $10? I'm a cheap bast...er cheap SO...er - I'm cheap.


----------



## Shipwreck

James NM said:


> I've already looked on Earl's and S&W's websites. I couldn't find them on either. Went back and looked again. Finally found them at Earl's - that's a hard website to find stuff. Does anyone have a source cheaper than $10? I'm a cheap bast...er cheap SO...er - I'm cheap.


IF S&W does sell them, U must order by phone. They sell all sorts of parts and spring and stuff - non of which are on the website.


----------



## uncut

Well that's about it... S&W or Earl's
You don't see them on the S&W website since you need to call them and talk to a rep and maybe you get lucky
One member from another forum got them for $2 a pop from S&W, like I said before S&W customer service rocks, unless they are on backorder with parts from Germany.....
$10 from Earl's for the pinky-extension is still cheaper than paying $40+ for a mag that has the extension on it (edit....keep in mind that Earls has a $25 minimun order)
So I guess you can either call S&W and see what they say.....order 3 extensions from Earl or pay $40+ for a extra mag elsewhere....


----------



## James NM

Guess I'll be calling S&W next week. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jenglish

I bought 5 P99c 9mm mags (Walther Marked) with the extension from CDNN a while back for 19.99 ea. I saw on the Walther America site that they are selling them for around $40.00. Glad I bought mine when I did.


----------



## uncut

Well those didn't last long at CDNN......I bought my P99c when they had that special... but they had non left.... so I just got a bunch of regular P99c mags at $20... which they still have BTW, called Earl and got some pinky extensions... making it $30 instead of $40+ a mag... (there is places that sell them for $44 plus shipping)


----------



## Shipwreck

WHen I see those prices, that's when I appreciate the price of a 17 round Glock mag


----------



## James NM

*Just an update*

I spoke to Smith/Walther America today. They don't know anything about the magazine sleeve .

They also don't have a listing for the butt plates with pinky extension. They only have the flat plates for a little over $2. :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck

That figures. I had no luck with that either. Always wonder about some people who post and state that they got the pinky extensions, though... Who knows....


----------



## uncut

The mag sleve was a new release from Walther in Germany... I bet once SHOT is over they will know it too.....


----------



## uncut

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=630727

here is the "claimed" $2 mag extension post.........
**edit 1-and the part # should be # 2688522
maybe that will help them find it..... good luck and call again
**edit2-the reason me saying this is ... I had found a NIW P5 mag that had S&W packaging so I called them and asked about it since they are not 
importing the P5 anymore... long story short... they first said no they don't carry P5 items... then after I gave tem the part # they did have it...


----------



## Shipwreck

uncut said:


> http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=630727
> 
> here is the "claimed" $2 mag extension post.........
> **edit 1-and the part # should be # 2688522
> maybe that will help them find it..... good luck and call again
> **edit2-the reason me saying this is ... I had found a NIW P5 mag that had S&W packaging so I called them and asked about it since they are not
> importing the P5 anymore... long story short... they first said no they don't carry P5 items... then after I gave tem the part # they did have it...


Ok, kewl. I'l have to remember that if I ever order any flat plate mags later on...


----------



## James NM

Just got off the phone with S&W. Gave them the part # from uncut. Yep...reads me the description...expectations rise..."butt plate for compact magazine, finger rest" - my heart's beating faster...and then..."Not Available"...Doh.:smt022 

He won't let me backorder them because he doesn't think they"ll get anymore.
Oh well, at least the part # is good. He says to maybe check back in a month & see.


----------



## Shipwreck

James, I ordered a sleeve from some guy on Ebay. He's in Germany. He claims he mailed it to me yesterday. Hopefully I'll have it soon.


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck: I exchanged emails with the guy. Besides the sleeves for $11.00, he says he has the mag butt plates with the pinky extension for $5.00. Of course there's the freight from Germany. I guess I'll order a couple of each.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, good luck...

I hope to have a pic of my sleeve for the fullsize mag up sometime next week.

I doubt I'll use it often, but ya never know. I'm curious if I'll shoot it any better with the fullsize grip compared to the compact mag with the extension...


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck: Let us know how the mag sleeve works out. I haven't been able to order one yet. Besides range use, I was wondering if you'd be able to carry the full size mag/mag extension in a belt magazine carrier? I usually only carry one extra mag, and 15/16 sounds better than 10.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'll let ya know. Today, he had another one up for auction. I posted the link on the High Road, however, so it might be sold by now.

I should get it next week in the mail.


----------



## Funyet

*These showed up in the mail today*

Got a couple of magazine sleeves today. They slip onto the magazine and are held in place by friction. There is no set screw as found on AG Magazine sleeves that I have on my Glock 17 magazine. I may get a chance to try shooting with these Monday. It will be interesting to see if the sleeve creates a pinch point when the gun is fired. The meat of my finger lands right in the space between the grip and the sleeve when I grip the gun. Everyone's hand is different so YMMV.


----------



## spacedoggy

Funyet said:


> Got a couple of magazine sleeves today. They slip onto the magazine and are held in place by friction. There is no set screw as found on AG Magazine sleeves that I have on my Glock 17 magazine. I may get a chance to try shooting with these Monday. It will be interesting to see if the sleeve creates a pinch point when the gun is fired. The meat of my finger lands right in the space between the grip and the sleeve when I grip the gun. Everyone's hand is different so YMMV.


Looks like the same system the Springfield XD uses. Would be nice as a backup mag. When I carry my XD compacts I use the small mag for concealment and the larger one for backup. It's a nice system and my hope is to own a P99 compact someday SOON.


----------



## Shipwreck

Kewl. I am looking forward to trying mine when it comes in... The barrel is still shorter than the fullsize, so I doubt I'll shoot my compact as well as the fullsize, but we'll see. Now it will have a fullsize grip


----------



## aurora

*mag sleeve*

I am desperately searching for this magazine sleeve and I have almost given up. I have called Walther, Earls, and been to two gun shows without even a glimmer of hope. If you could let me know how I can get my hands on one I would be much obliged. Thanks.:smt1099


----------



## uncut

Those are brand new from Germany.....
it will take about another month or so for them to be sold here in the US....
The only way to get them sooner is to buy them off ebay......
seller ID is "kuttelmutel" I think,,,
but I am sure one of the guys that already bought them from him can tell you.... $20 shipped to the US


----------



## Shipwreck

aurora said:


> I am desperately searching for this magazine sleeve and I have almost given up. I have called Walther, Earls, and been to two gun shows without even a glimmer of hope. If you could let me know how I can get my hands on one I would be much obliged. Thanks.:smt1099


I just sent U a PM


----------



## aurora

*mag sleeve*

I ordered mine from Kuttermudel or something like that, off of eBay. If any one needs his info I have it. I'm just waiting for it to show up in the mail. Thanks guys for all the support. I am really thank full for this forum and am completely addicted!


----------



## Funyet

I took my mag sleeve to the range yesterday and gave it a spin. Feels just like a P99. Nice accessory. It did pinch my finger a bit, but all I had to do was reposition my hand. Hard to say if it made the compact more accurate/shootable since it's already a tack driver.


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm STILL waiting too :smt076


----------



## rogue007

I was wondering if you bought these sleeves and use the new extended 20rd mag, if the extensions will fill in the gap on the full size models?


----------



## Shipwreck

I wondered the same thing.

But those mags costs so much - I'm not sure if I'll ever buy a 20 rounder. If I did - it would be only 1.


----------



## uncut

They should work on the Full size too....
and I think it was part of the decission for Walther to go ahead and do the sleve and the 20 round mags.....
Without the sleeve you would run into the same problem using the 20 round mag in the full size than you do with the 15 round mag in the P99c...
Nothing stops you from pushing the mag in too high unless the slide is closed... 
Part of the reason we don't see a higher cap mag from Walther.....


----------



## Shipwreck

I knew the dangers of using the longer mag, and was always careful w/ a long mag in the compact.

But U are saying that when the slide is closed, there really is no danger?


----------



## uncut

I would say there is no danger with the slide closed since the magbody (lips of the mag) would hit the underside of the slide.... but that is just my observation..


----------



## aurora

*sleeve wait*

I didn't know you were still waiting Shipwreck? thats a long time. I hope our pal in Germany comes thru. Then again I have not ordered anything from there and have no idea how long that takes.


----------



## Shipwreck

aurora said:


> I didn't know you were still waiting Shipwreck? thats a long time. I hope our pal in Germany comes thru. Then again I have not ordered anything from there and have no idea how long that takes.


Well, I PM'd him about it last week, and he claims he mailed it out on Wed, Jan 17th - his time (8 or so hours ahead of us). I really hope I get it tomorrow. If not by Mon, I will start to get worried.

He apparently sold mine w/o actually having the item. It was another week before it was delivered to him from Walther - or so he claims.

So yes, considering when I paid for it - this is a while.


----------



## uncut

Shipping from Germany can take up to 2 weeks... 
I had stuff take longer...


----------



## Shipwreck

Got mine today - here is a photo - but because of the flash, the gaps look bigger than they really are. In person, it really looks nice..


----------



## uncut

Ship can you take another pic please
Use that mag and the extension and slide it in your fullsize...just to see how it looks and fits


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I don't have 20 round mags. If I put it on the fullsize, I couldn't push the mag all the way in.


----------



## Shipwreck

Here - I don't think it works as well on the fullsize:


----------



## uncut

Thanks
that is just what I needed to see....
it does not follow the line of the full size front strap neither


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, I thinks its only for the compact.


----------



## jason0007

what is the purpose of the extended magazine piece???
wouldn't it defeat the intended purpose of the "compact" pistol??


----------



## Shipwreck

jason0007 said:


> what is the purpose of the extended magazine piece???
> wouldn't it defeat the intended purpose of the "compact" pistol??


Its so U can use the fullsize mag in the gun more comfortably.

Years ago, I had a Glock 26 for carry. At night, I swopped out the 10 round mag for a fullsize 17 rounder, and I kept it by the night stand. Then, when I woke up, I put the small mag back in it.

The compact XDs have the same sleeve. And, U can buy aftermarket ones for the Glock 26 now.

Its nice to be able to use a hi cap mag sometimes (at the range too), and its not as comfortable quite often when U are just gripping only the mag. Now, this makes it more comfortable to have a hi cap mag in the gun.

Will I use it often? Probably not. I have a fulltime nightstand gun now. But, I wanted one just to have it. And, I'm curious to see if I shoot it any better than with the compact mag in it.

WIth the sleeve, it is the same size as the USP compact now.


----------



## aurora

Shipwreck said:


> Got mine today - here is a photo - but because of the flash, the gaps look bigger than they really are. In person, it really looks nice..


Very nice, Im feeling better about mine knowing that yours came in the mail. How much and who did you get to do your slide? Its sharp man, very sharp...


----------



## Shipwreck

aurora said:


> Very nice, Im feeling better about mine knowing that yours came in the mail. How much and who did you get to do your slide? Its sharp man, very sharp...


Well, I think I paid $80 + $12 return shipping to get it hard chromed. Its up to $115 w/ return shipping now. Tripp Research did it.


----------



## jason0007

*who here owns a P99 compact AS...*

along with the p 99 standard size..
i ask because..
i saw a p99 c AS at bass pro for $619 this morining...

that's a little expensive but i almost want to buy it for my 
concealed carry..

does anyone here use their p99 standard for conceal??


----------



## jenglish

jason0007 said:


> does anyone here use their p99 standard for conceal??


Year round . . . 365 days.


----------



## Shipwreck

I think anything over $600 is too much - that being said - they are kinda hard to come across.

If I didn't already own one, and saww it and wanted it, I guess i'd buy it for that price - by the time I travel all the gun shows for months to find one - may as well get that one


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck: Have you tried putting the mag sleeve & full size mag in a mag carrier/holster?


----------



## Shipwreck

I do have a nylon mag holster made for doublestack holsters. I carry it on rare occassions for extra ammo - usually when I go out of town. I haven't tried it yet. I can when I get home, if I remember...


----------



## Shipwreck

James NM said:


> Shipwreck: Have you tried putting the mag sleeve & full size mag in a mag carrier/holster?


It fits inside of a nylon one - with the base of the mag upside down, like U would normally put a mag in, it works. The sleeve is actually above the sleeve of the nylon carry case. So, the flap covers over it fine.

Now, It probably wouldn't work in a miami classic shoulder holster w/ the mag carrier there - but it might.

Anyway, I guess it depends on what kinda case U have. I bought this one probably 10 years ago to hold a Glock mag. It works fine with the P99 mags, though.

I really like the way the grip feels with the sleeve. When comparing it to the fullsize P99, the P99 w/ sleeve front strap almost matches the fullsize P99 perfectly. Its just the backstrap that's got a slightly different shape.


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck: Thanks for the info. I was waiting to see how the Germany order worked out. I guess I'll go ahead & order a couple, and also the pinky rest base plates, they go for $4.00. Later.


----------



## Shipwreck

With the winter weather, I am carrying my P99c with the sleeve for the 1st time today 

I hope to try it at the range soon.


----------



## Shipwreck

I shot mine w/ the sleeve today. Obviously, it still kicks more than the fullsize, but I like it.

I was trying to put off taking my asthma medicine until after I got back, because it makes my hands shake for a few hours . Unfortunately, I wasn't able to, and I had to take it right before I left.

So, my groups were not as tight as I liked.

But I did this at 7 yards. Not bad w/ the sleeve...


----------



## Wandering Man

How did it do compared to without the sleeve?

How did it do compared to the full size P99?

Are ya happy with it?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Wandering Man said:


> How did it do compared to without the sleeve?
> 
> How did it do compared to the full size P99?
> 
> Are ya happy with it?
> 
> WM


Yes, I am happy with it.

It still kicks more than the fullsize. And for comfort on a long range shoot - I obviously prefer the fullsize. But, I have always preferred the fullsize. I shoot it 2x as often as the compact.

But, it is a bit more comfortable to shoot with than just the small mags w/ the finger extension.

Someone on the Walther forum claimed that they shot to the side w/ it. But I found that it did not affect me aim any.


----------

